# NORTH EAST King of Kings 2014



## MGL (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm thinking Sharpley (good price and no issue with winter tees/greens) or Wynyard Hall (I'll sort a good price and will be in good nick)

Sunday 16th March.

What do you all think??

Cheers
MGL


----------



## Wayman (Dec 2, 2013)

Count me out Nicky at silloth day before so will be tired if yous have it at sharply ill come up for a pint or 10


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll be up for that.


----------



## MGL (Dec 2, 2013)

Wayman said:



			Count me out Nicky at silloth day before so will be tired if yous have it at sharply ill come up for a pint or 10
		
Click to expand...

Obviously need to pick a date but as your the first to reply, does 23rd March work for you (and Beezerk)? Happy to change it now.


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 2, 2013)

Stick me down, for whatever date. As long as I know in advance I can sort the holidays from work if a weekday, and if a weekend, I'll just tell wor lass I'm playing golf.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 2, 2013)

Any date for me, I can arrange stuff around it.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 2, 2013)

I can't make final so I won't be entering the k of k but I might come along to the meet any ways. If that's not a problem


----------



## MGL (Dec 2, 2013)

Wayman said:



			I can't make final so I won't be entering the k of k but I might come along to the meet any ways. If that's not a problem
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine. Just pay your Â£10 to enter and I'll start a list.


----------



## MGL (Dec 2, 2013)

Current Players:

1. MGL
2. Khamelion
3. Beezerk
4. Wayman


----------



## bozza (Dec 2, 2013)

I'd be up for it if i can blag a lift to either course, i'd prefer Wynyard if we can get a deal on it.

Just to put in another option, we can get on Rockliffe for Â£30 and that includes bacon sandwich and coffee and obviously it would be in  really good condition.

But i don't mind where it is, be good to meet up with everyone.


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in, any date and anywhere.


----------



## MGL (Dec 3, 2013)

Cheers Guys

Lets keep the options open for the course but fix the date. I need all those who've said yes to pay the Â£10 via paypal. Details were in the other thread.


----------



## MGL (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## MGL (Dec 5, 2013)

Latest:

1. MGL
2. Khamelion
3. Beezerk
4. Wayman
5. Bozza
6. Cherry13
7. Boom Boom


----------



## MGL (Dec 5, 2013)

In terms of a venue, what about Rockliffe?

Â£30 winter deal which includes some food.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry for late response, count me in


----------



## bozza (Dec 7, 2013)

MGL said:



			In terms of a venue, what about Rockliffe?

Â£30 winter deal which includes some food.
		
Click to expand...

If also includes Trolley hire which is handy as it's winter wheels till April. 

Also includes complimentary hand warmers for the soft lads


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2013)

MGL said:



			In terms of a venue, what about Rockliffe?

Â£30 winter deal which includes some food.
		
Click to expand...

If you go for Rockcliffe and it's not the 15/16th weekend then I could be up for that.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in paid me tenner, any venue any day.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2013)

Paid, any venue and for me as well.


----------



## moogie (Dec 8, 2013)

Nicky
Ive just sent entry fee payment through via paypal to organiser
So add me to your list mate

Venue......??
anywhere for me


Date.......March 23rd weekend is spot on  :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 11, 2013)

Paid my Tenner


----------



## bozza (Dec 11, 2013)

Paid my Â£10 today. 

I don't mind organising Rockliffe if that's where we choose to end up playing. We can book it whenever but we can only get that deal on a Sunday, it's Â£10 more for a Saturday.


----------



## moogie (Dec 11, 2013)

bozza said:



			Paid my Â£10 today. 

I don't mind organising Rockliffe if that's where we choose to end up playing. We can book it whenever but we can only get that deal on a Sunday, it's Â£10 more for a Saturday.
		
Click to expand...



The date in mind is Sunday the 23rd March 2014

Just need final numbers to be sorted then its a go-er.......


----------



## MGL (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry not been online much just lately:

I think we should go with Rockliffe; date is 23rd March.

List so far:

1. MGL
2. Khamelion
3. Beezerk
4. Wayman
5. Bozza
6. Cherry13
7. Boom Boom
8. Moogie
9. Heavy Grebo
10. Lincoln Quaker
11. Kraxx68

Once I have confirmation that you've all paid your tenners, I'll sort the booking with Rockliffe. I will put a provisional one in tomorrow but doubt I will get long before it needs to be paid.

Where's Old Man Hobbit anyway?? He's usually first in when there's money on it!!


----------



## bozza (Dec 11, 2013)

MGL said:



			Sorry not been online much just lately:

I think we should go with Rockliffe; date is 23rd March.

List so far:

1. MGL
2. Khamelion
3. Beezerk
4. Wayman
5. Bozza
6. Cherry13
7. Boom Boom
8. Moogie
9. Heavy Grebo
10. Lincoln Quaker
11. Kraxx68

Once I have confirmation that you've all paid your tenners, I'll sort the booking with Rockliffe. I will put a provisional one in tomorrow but doubt I will get long before it needs to be paid.

Where's Old Man Hobbit anyway?? He's usually first in when there's money on it!!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, I'm sure if you ask nicely they will chuck in complimentary range balls to, they are pretty good when it comes to things like that.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 11, 2013)

MGL said:



			Sorry not been online much just lately:

I think we should go with Rockliffe; date is 23rd March.

List so far:

1. MGL
2. Khamelion
3. Beezerk
4. Wayman
5. Bozza
6. Cherry13
7. Boom Boom
8. Moogie
9. Heavy Grebo
10. Lincoln Quaker
11. Kraxx68

Once I have confirmation that you've all paid your tenners, I'll sort the booking with Rockliffe. I will put a provisional one in tomorrow but doubt I will get long before it needs to be paid.

Where's Old Man Hobbit anyway?? He's usually first in when there's money on it!!
		
Click to expand...

Good work and typical that Darlo don't have a fixture for the Saturday


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 11, 2013)

Liking the look of Rockcliffe just need to check date availibity so a poss here at present.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

GRAND FINAL NEWS

As you all know, the location for the final had not been set prior to arranging the qualifiers.  We had aimed to host a final event at a location befitting the competition on Saturday 24th May 2014 and we quickly found that due to various factors, we have had to move the date of the final forward by 24 hours.  After discussions with the regional co-ordinators, we all agreed that it shouldn't be overly difficult to book time off from your working commitments but for those whose commitment to competing in their respective regional qualifiers was dependant on a Grand Final date of the 24th of May, please get in touch with me via PM.

Given that we are over 5 months away from the final date, I hope this change won't cause any issues.

Now do I have a deal for you!!!

I would like to take credit for coming up with this offer, but that would be unfair.  A thousand THANKS to MikeH for digging out his little black golf book and using the good name of Golf Monthly to deliver a superb package at a superb price.













For anyone who doesn't know the course, search the forum for independent reviews.  Reports are glowing without exception.  The advertised rates for rounds here is Â£115 (excluding food).

There are *only 24* places up for grabs folks (plus 8 regional winners spots) and they will go to those who can get their Â£20 deposit to me first (payment details on the image above).  Full balance is due by the end of April, but feel free to pay in full.  Regional winners will have any payments made returned to them, so don't delay because in the unlikely  event of you not winning your regional qualifier, you may not be guaranteed a paid spot to play on the day.

Also, I know that the final location might not be on your doorstep- it's nearly 4 hours away from me but I'm sure that those who have played Hillside will be happy to tell you that it's worth the journey.  I would advise that if you're looking to stay the night before or after the event, that you don't leave it to the week before as it's a bank holiday weekend.  However, there are plenty of good hotels nearby.

As always, if anyone has any questions, please get in touch with me or post them here.


----------



## Lump (Dec 13, 2013)

As there seems to be zero yorkshire king of kings I'll jump on the north east jolly. 
Could you stick my name down please. I'll send the deposit in the morning via paypal.


----------



## MGL (Dec 13, 2013)

Lump said:



			As there seems to be zero yorkshire king of kings I'll jump on the north east jolly. 
Could you stick my name down please. I'll send the deposit in the morning via paypal.
		
Click to expand...

No problem. Booked for 16 and might be able to get to 20 if there's demand.

Cheers!


----------



## MGL (Dec 13, 2013)

1. MGL
2. Khamelion
3. Beezerk
4. Wayman
5. Bozza
6. Cherry13
7. Boom Boom
8. Moogie
9. Heavy Grebo
10. Lincoln Quaker
11. Kraxx68
12. Lump


----------



## bozza (Dec 13, 2013)

MGL said:



			No problem. Booked for 16 and might be able to get to 20 if there's demand.

Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

Do you need a deposit for the booking Nicky?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2013)

I may just have to turn up for a wee EXPENSIVE Guinness. Yes for the day but no for the King of Kings - far too busy at work to commit.


----------



## MGL (Dec 14, 2013)

bozza said:



			Do you need a deposit for the booking Nicky?
		
Click to expand...

Yes will do but waiting for them to email me the booking form through - not got it yet.

@Hobbit - your alive then!!


----------



## Lump (Dec 14, 2013)

Deposit payed this morning.


----------



## moogie (Dec 14, 2013)

MGL said:



			@Hobbit - your alive then!!
		
Click to expand...



Nicky
You do realise there has been a new Movie to promote :ears:
He's a Busy Hobbit is Wor Bri.......


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 14, 2013)

MGL said:



			Yes will do but waiting for them to email me the booking form through - not got it yet.

@Hobbit - your alive then!!
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			Nicky
You do realise there has been a new Movie to promote :ears:
He's a Busy Hobbit is Wor Bri.......
		
Click to expand...

Wor lass has me signing the visitor's book. We're in the final few weeks of a merger, right at the end of our financial year end AND the boss has kindly put me on two project teams... even our dog has taken to barking when I arrive home.


----------



## MGL (Dec 14, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Wor lass has me signing the visitor's book. We're in the final few weeks of a merger, right at the end of our financial year end AND the boss has kindly put me on two project teams... even our dog has taken to barking when I arrive home.
		
Click to expand...

Well at least you timed it for the winter break!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 17, 2013)

It looks like I'll be back in the NE so count me in.


----------



## MGL (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry not been about much lately!

This is the list:

1. MGL
2. Khamelion
3. Beezerk
4. Wayman
5. Bozza
6. Cherry13
7. Boom Boom
8. Moogie
9. Heavy Grebo
10. Lincoln Quaker
11. Kraxx68
12. Lump
13. Kellfire

I need to get deposits off you all (Â£12.50) over the next few days to secure the booking at Rockliffe. Can you all PM or email me (nicky@mygolftrader.co.uk) and I will let you have payment details.


----------



## bozza (Jan 4, 2014)

Got your Pm and I'll get my deposit sent over to you this weekend by bank transfer.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 4, 2014)

Looking forward to this. It's been a winter of very little golf for me and I'm looking forward to getting back into it.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry going to have to give it a miss its the wife's birthday didn't actually notice. Would of been in dog house if I played on here birthday


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 4, 2014)

No, I'm not hurt... I can take the rejection... some of us can be very sensitive you know!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 6, 2014)

Deposit sent.


----------



## moogie (Jan 6, 2014)

Deposit sent Nicky
Thanks again for organising mate :thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 6, 2014)

Free the Hobbit one!


----------



## bozza (Jan 6, 2014)

Deposit sent by bank transfer tonight so should clear for in the morning.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jan 6, 2014)

Deposit via Paypal tonight Nicky (adunn0905@sky.com) Thanks..


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 6, 2014)

Deposit done via bank transfer :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 6, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Free the Hobbit one!
		
Click to expand...

Fwee Bwian!

Ok, who said Jahovah?


----------



## Cherry13 (Jan 6, 2014)

All paid up.

Looking forward to playing rockcliffe,  many played it before? Its a blooming lonnnnnng course though. I'm assuming we'll be off whites.


----------



## bozza (Jan 7, 2014)

I've played it quite a few times, it's not that long off the yellows, around 6,400 yards.

Pretty generous fairways too, greens are pretty big and there's plenty of bunkers so bring your bucket and spade! Haha.


----------



## richy (Jan 7, 2014)

Would I be able to play in this if I didn't want to enter the king of kings?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 7, 2014)

Yea it really isn't that long a course off the tees we'll be playing. Big greens to aim at. Just cross your fingers the wind isn't up. Whooooooooooooosh.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 7, 2014)

richy said:



			Would I be able to play in this if I didn't want to enter the king of kings?
		
Click to expand...

Should be ok as far as I know mate.
Wayman was going to come along and he wasn't playing in the KoK comp.


----------



## Cherry13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank god, haha.

Looks an amazing course, plenty of water and some challenging tee shots.  Should be good!


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 8, 2014)

Cherry13 said:



			Thank god, haha.

Looks an amazing course, plenty of water and some challenging tee shots.  Should be good!
		
Click to expand...

You'll find that the tee shots really aren't so bad. Like bozza said, pretty big fairways and they'll hopefully have the rough cut back a bit to make it kinder to those who stray. Bunkers are an issue though, you'll be lucky to avoid them all!


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 8, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			You'll find that the tee shots really aren't so bad. Like bozza said, pretty big fairways and they'll hopefully have the rough cut back a bit to make it kinder to those who stray. Bunkers are an issue though, you'll be lucky to avoid them all!
		
Click to expand...

Never played Rockcliffe, should be a good day, as long as the weather is kind to us.


----------



## MGL (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks all - will do an update tomorrow.


----------



## MGL (Jan 10, 2014)

This is the list of people who have paid me the deposit for Rockliffe:

1. MGL
2. Boom Boom
3. Beezerk
4. Lump
5. Heavy Grebo
6. Moogie
7. Bozza
8. Lincoln Quaker
9. Kellfire
10. Cherry13
11. Khamelion
12. Kraxx68

I've not heard back from Richy or Hobbit who I know weren't doing the KofK but wanted to play on the day. Will try messaging them again.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2014)

Clear your inbox Nick.


----------



## MGL (Jan 10, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Clear your inbox Nick.
		
Click to expand...

Just done it!


----------



## richy (Jan 11, 2014)

Deposit paid


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 11, 2014)

Can everyone make sure that King of King entry payment is sent without delay.


----------



## richy (Jan 11, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Can everyone make sure that King of King entry payment is sent without delay.
		
Click to expand...

Im not entering KoK, only playing in this meet


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 12, 2014)

richy said:



			Im not entering KoK
		
Click to expand...

I'm so immature. :rofl:


----------



## MGL (Jan 17, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			I'm so immature. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That one is asking for it mind!


----------



## MGL (Jan 17, 2014)

Latest list:

1. MGL
2. Boom Boom
3. Beezerk
4. Lump
5. Heavy Grebo
6. Moogie
7. Bozza
8. Lincoln Quaker
9. Kellfire
10. Cherry13
11. Khamelion
12. Kraxx68
13. Richy
14. Bang Bang

If anyone has still not paid their Â£10 KofK fee - can they pay it ASAP!


----------



## MGL (Jan 18, 2014)

**News Flash**News Flash**News Flash**News Flash**News Flash**News Flash**

We have now raised enough entry fees to give each regional winner Â£100 (Â£50 of which is for the Hillside final) 

If you win the regional competition but for some reason you can't go to Hillside, then the prize fund and the place at Hillside is passed on to the 2nd placed competitor in their region. This is all within the final info document.

This then not only rewards the winner with a free place in the final but also helps to go towards any fuel, travel and/or accommodation if taken.

No funds (Â£50 cash) will change hands until Hillside.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 19, 2014)

Am late into K of K & even later into this thread  but if this is still March 23rd & there is room can fit it in on way up to the E Lothian Links  week. PM payment details, please, if OK. :thup:


----------



## MGL (Jan 19, 2014)

2blue said:



			Am late into K of K & even later into this thread  but if this is still March 23rd & there is room can fit it in on way up to the E Lothian Links  week. PM payment details, please, if OK. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate

yes its 23rd March and there is a spot if you want it. You'd need to sort the KofK payment today though and I will PM you the payment details for the Rockliffe deposit of Â£12.50.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 19, 2014)

MGL said:



			Hi mate

yes its 23rd March and there is a spot if you want it. You'd need to sort the KofK payment today though and I will PM you the payment details for the Rockliffe deposit of Â£12.50.
		
Click to expand...

Nicky, I've paid my Â£10 for K of K & just sent Â£12.50 for Rockliffe, but forgot to add a note  Anyway you should see its from D Williams :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Feb 1, 2014)

Any space left for me Nicky

Change in life so might as well come for a game. 

Not entering KOK


----------



## Lump (Mar 1, 2014)

Is this still a go? Been a bit quiet recently.


----------



## moogie (Mar 3, 2014)

Lump said:



			Is this still a go? Been a bit quiet recently.
		
Click to expand...



Yes
Haven't heard anything to suggest otherwise

But I know Nicky , MGL ,  is pretty busy right now setting up new business,  website


----------



## MGL (Mar 3, 2014)

Guys

Balance payments are now due - I need to pay the balance in full 14 days before the event. I will email you all later today with details.

Cheers
Nicky


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 3, 2014)

Payment sent for myself and Stu


----------



## MGL (Mar 3, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Payment sent for myself and Stu
		
Click to expand...

Cheers!


----------



## MGL (Mar 3, 2014)

Guys

Just to let you know that I have PM'd payment details for the remaining balance re Rockliffe - apart from Wayman, who had paid in full previously.

They have asked me to point out that Winter Rules will be in operation and that no buggies will be allowed. Any trollies must have winter wheels fitted otherwise you will need to carry.

Cheers
Nicky


----------



## moogie (Mar 3, 2014)

bozza said:



			If also includes Trolley hire which is handy as it's winter wheels till April. 

Also includes complimentary hand warmers for the soft lads 

Click to expand...


Nicky

Any Idea if *THIS*  ( Trolley Hire )  still applies.......??


----------



## Wayman (Mar 3, 2014)

Any idea of tee times?


----------



## MGL (Mar 3, 2014)

moogie said:



			Nicky

Any Idea if *THIS*  ( Trolley Hire )  still applies.......??
		
Click to expand...

Let me double check


----------



## moogie (Mar 3, 2014)

Ive just sent Balance via Paypal............Cheers  :thup:


----------



## MGL (Mar 3, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Any idea of tee times?
		
Click to expand...

First tee time is 9.50 and we have four booked, I would imagine 7 or 8 min intervals but will confirm nearer the time.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 3, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Payment sent for myself and Stu
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave.. again - glad i have you to keep me right :cheers:


----------



## richy (Mar 3, 2014)

Haven't received any email


----------



## bozza (Mar 3, 2014)

Just sent my payment and regarding tee times they have 10min spacing between tee times at Rockliffe, to help space groups out on the course. 

It's a fair old trek too, pretty much flat but it's set up like a resort course so there's a bit of a walk from one hole to the next at times.


----------



## richy (Mar 4, 2014)

Just noticed the PM from Nicky, for some reason they aren't showing up blue like they used to. I'll pay my Â£20 as soon as I get in from work.

When's the draw being done? I'm eager to know who I'm playing with but more importantly playing behind


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2014)

richy said:



			When's the draw being done? I'm eager to know who I'm playing with but more importantly playing behind
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2014)

So..........
Whats the Full line up , cos lists / entries were changing all the time...........??


----------



## bozza (Mar 4, 2014)

richy said:



			Just noticed the PM from Nicky, for some reason they aren't showing up blue like they used to. I'll pay my Â£20 as soon as I get in from work.

When's the draw being done? I'm eager to know who I'm playing with but more importantly playing behind
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't expect a quick round at Rockliffe at all due to the distance you have to walk round the course, plus with it being medal format and a pretty tough course that could slow things down also.


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2014)

bozza said:



			I wouldn't expect a quick round at Rockliffe at all due to the distance you have to walk round the course, plus with it being medal format and a pretty tough course that could slow things down also.
		
Click to expand...


Id AGREE

But what do u think happened on sunday then.....??
Matchplay 
Better ball
Course ,  yellows ,  5936yds 
BUT playing MUCH MUCH SHORTER
4Hrs 40Mins
???????


Yes rockcliffe will be different
But should actually HELP to space groups out even better


----------



## bozza (Mar 4, 2014)

moogie said:



			Id AGREE

But what do u think happened on sunday then.....??
Matchplay 
Better ball
Course ,  yellows ,  5936yds 
BUT playing MUCH MUCH SHORTER
???????


Yes rockcliffe will be different
But should actually HELP to space groups out even better
		
Click to expand...

I don't know as we were in front and to be honest never had anyone waiting behind us after the first 2-3 holes.

It just sometimes happens that a player or 2 can have a couple of bad holes holes in a row and have to spend time looking for balls and that can slow things downs fair bit from my experience.


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2014)

bozza said:



			I don't know as we were in front and to be honest never had anyone waiting behind us after the first 2-3 holes.

It just sometimes happens that a player or 2 can have a couple of bad holes holes in a row and have to spend time looking for balls and that can slow things downs fair bit from my experience.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it can
But normally results in waving groups through.....??


----------



## richy (Mar 4, 2014)

Right that's me paid up.

Looking forward to this now, when's the draw getting done?


----------



## Lump (Mar 4, 2014)

Monies Sent over.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 4, 2014)

Party at bozza's the night before? Nobble the opposition with booze.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 5, 2014)

bozza said:



			I don't know as we were in front and to be honest never had anyone waiting behind us after the first 2-3 holes.

It just sometimes happens that a player or 2 can have a couple of bad holes holes in a row and have to spend time looking for balls and that can slow things downs fair bit from my experience.
		
Click to expand...

You were up and away Mark.... as far as I can see 'twas the group behind you that had issues (ie. slow)...  don't know why...  may never know now. Happens every Sat somewhere...  At Tesco's as well....  how do you stop it


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2014)

Money sent Nicky.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 5, 2014)

2blue said:



			You were up and away Mark.... as far as I can see 'twas the group behind you that had issues (ie. slow)...  don't know why...  may never know now. Happens every Sat somewhere...  At Tesco's as well....  how do you stop it

Click to expand...

The offer of free beer at the bar if the round is completed within a certain time, or someone following behind with a cattle prod or the positive reinforcement stick to chivvy people along that start to dawdle


----------



## bozza (Mar 5, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			The offer of free beer at the bar if the round is completed within a certain time, or someone following behind with a cattle prod or the positive reinforcement stick to chivvy people along that start to dawdle 

Click to expand...

The offer of a free beer at Rockliffe would have everyone round in in less than 3 hours the price they charge for a pint!

Don't expect much change from a tenner for 2 pints.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 6, 2014)

What format we playing, I lose track, is it paired up 1 v 1 and matchplay, or best man wins with a stableford score? OR something else, like who can drink the most and wait the longest before going to the netty?


----------



## moogie (Mar 6, 2014)

Pretty sure
We all just tee off,  
put a few numbers on cards,  
and try to get finished before its *PITCH BLACK DARK* outside


----------



## moogie (Mar 6, 2014)

Seriously though

Im presuming its Strokeplay

As other regional qualifiers played this way


----------



## 2blue (Mar 6, 2014)

moogie said:



			Seriously though

Im presuming its Strokeplay

As other regional qualifiers played this way
		
Click to expand...

Yes its a Medal round....  twas what I played at Woodhall. Very worrying format I must say as some of the bunkers there had escalators, others, steps with hand-rails & some were so deep they could have done with lights :clap:


----------



## Wayman (Mar 6, 2014)

Medal. Real mans game no points system


----------



## bozza (Mar 6, 2014)

I presume we are playing off the tips too.............


----------



## MGL (Mar 6, 2014)

bozza said:



			I presume we are playing off the tips too............. 

Click to expand...

Not sure as yet which tees it will be but it is straight medal format to tie in with the rules of the overall comp.

I'll be posting the draw on Sunday.


----------



## moogie (Mar 6, 2014)

Off the tips.........??
So nett 80 wins.....!!

I'd imagine it's yellows
Unless they allow us to play the whites

Anything further back would be suicidal and not very enjoyable for most golfers


----------



## Wayman (Mar 6, 2014)

And slow us down haha


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 6, 2014)

7th Par5 553yds off the whites and 601yds of black and 664 of the comp tee  Off the black it looks like you need around a 200yds carry just to reach the fairway.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 6, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			7th Par5 553yds off the whites and 601yds of black and 664 of the comp tee  Off the black it looks like you need around a 200yds carry just to reach the fairway.

View attachment 9404

Click to expand...


You should be able to clear that dave. You quoted your 5iron goes that far in your cust fitting


----------



## bozza (Mar 6, 2014)

MGL said:



			Not sure as yet which tees it will be but it is straight medal format to tie in with the rules of the overall comp.

I'll be posting the draw on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Normally during winter/spring they only have the red/yellow and white tees on but sometimes move them around to rest tee boxes, so sometimes some of the yellows are on the reds or whites and the whites sometimes pushed back to the blacks.

I'd personally say off the yellows would be fine as the whites could be a bit brutal, if some are pushed back.


----------



## bozza (Mar 6, 2014)

Wayman said:



			You should be able to clear that dave. You quoted your 5iron goes that far in your cust fitting
		
Click to expand...

Wait till you see some of the gold tees! The 15th is a easy 243 yard par3 with water all down the right and bunkers guard the front left of the green.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 6, 2014)

bozza said:



			Wait till you see some of the gold tees! The 15th is a easy 243 yard par3 with water all down the right and bunkers guard the front left of the green.
		
Click to expand...

6iron with a cut  









To lay up short of the bunkers

Actually looking forward to this got a few big courses next couple of weeks


----------



## moogie (Mar 6, 2014)

What's the carry on 11 from the field where the sheep are....??
Think it's 11 anyway....??
Only been once
But the tee box at back doesn't even look like its on the course.....!!


----------



## bozza (Mar 6, 2014)

moogie said:



			What's the carry on 11 from the field where the sheep are....??
Think it's 11 anyway....??
Only been once
But the tee box at back doesn't even look like its on the course.....!!
		
Click to expand...

The 13th that will be, doesn't give the carry to the fairway on the course planner I have but I reckon it's around 250 yard just to reach the fairway!


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 6, 2014)

Wayman said:



			You should be able to clear that dave. You quoted your 5iron goes that far in your cust fitting
		
Click to expand...

True but my 3 metal only goes 5yds 



Wayman said:



			6iron with a *slice* 

Click to expand...

Fixed that for you


----------



## bozza (Mar 10, 2014)

Any news on the draw or is it this Sunday it was getting done?


----------



## 2blue (Mar 10, 2014)

MGL said:



			Not sure as yet which tees it will be but it is straight medal format to tie in with the rules of the overall comp.

I'll be posting the draw on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Any chance of earlier??


----------



## MGL (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm still waiting for payments from Cherry13 and Lump - I've PM'd both of you but can you pay ASAP!

Draw will be done when they've paid - just in case they drop out and I won't have to do a re-draw!


----------



## 2blue (Mar 10, 2014)

MGL said:



			I'm still waiting for payments from Cherry13 and Lump - I've PM'd both of you but can you pay ASAP!

Draw will be done when they've paid - just in case they drop out and I won't have to do a re-draw!
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough...  thought there'd be a good reason  :thup:


----------



## bozza (Mar 10, 2014)

MGL said:



			I'm still waiting for payments from Cherry13 and Lump - I've PM'd both of you but can you pay ASAP!

Draw will be done when they've paid - just in case they drop out and I won't have to do a re-draw!
		
Click to expand...

Both should receive a 2 shot penalty before they tee off for late payment


----------



## richy (Mar 10, 2014)

bozza said:



			Both should receive a 2 shot penalty before they tee off for late payment 

Click to expand...

Or be in the last group


----------



## Lump (Mar 10, 2014)

Check your messages Nicky.


----------



## MGL (Mar 10, 2014)

Lump said:



			Check your messages Nicky.
		
Click to expand...

James

My apologies - I made an educated guess at names alongside forum names as I had to delete original messages from January. I got yours the wrong way round with Lincoln Quaker.

I'll post on the forum as well - don't want you getting a bad name!!

Apologies again.

Nicky


----------



## MGL (Mar 10, 2014)

Draw: First tee time is 9.50am. Not sure yet if it is 8 or 10 min intervals from then but will clarify.

1st	Lump	        Moogie	Lincoln Quaker	

2nd	Wayman	2Blue	        Bozza	

3rd	Kraxx68	Heavy Grebo	Richy	

4th	Kellfire	Khamelion	Beezerk	Cherry13


----------



## MGL (Mar 10, 2014)

The draw above assumes LQ and Cherry13 pay final balance. LQ had contacted me to pay by bank rather than paypal and he now has those details so won't be a problem there.

No word back from Cherry 13 for over a week now so if he doesn't pay, he drops out of the fourth group meaning there are 4 x 3 balls.

(me and my son are late drop outs due to a last minute family commitment)


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 10, 2014)

MGL said:



			The draw above assumes LQ and Cherry13 pay final balance. LQ had contacted me to pay by bank rather than paypal and he now has those details so won't be a problem there.

No word back from Cherry 13 for over a week now so if he doesn't pay, he drops out of the fourth group meaning there are 4 x 3 balls.

(me and my son are late drop outs due to a last minute family commitment)
		
Click to expand...

Payment made, apologies late.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 10, 2014)

MGL said:



			Draw: First tee time is 9.50am. Not sure yet if it is 8 or 10 min intervals from then but will clarify.

1st	Lump	        Moogie	Lincoln Quaker	

2nd	Wayman	*2Blue	12 *       Bozza	

3rd	Kraxx68	Heavy Grebo	Richy	

4th	Kellfire	Khamelion	Beezerk	Cherry13
		
Click to expand...

How many are in the* K of K *....  me for one...  is it an official H/Cap event? I have one


----------



## moogie (Mar 10, 2014)

2blue said:



			How many are in the* K of K *....  me for one...  is it an official H/Cap event? I have one

Click to expand...



I'm entered in the King of Kings and have an official H/cap too........:ears:


----------



## Wayman (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for sorting nicky shame you can't make it mate

Looking forward to it 
Christ playing with 2blue again three times n four weeks


----------



## 2blue (Mar 10, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Thanks for sorting nicky shame you can't make it mate

Looking forward to it 
Christ playing with 2blue again three times n four weeks
		
Click to expand...

Wike, here & where else, Craig?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 10, 2014)

2blue said:



			Wike, here & where else, Craig?
		
Click to expand...

Lindrick, it's next Monday.  We need to sort out travel arrangements.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 10, 2014)

2blue said:



			Wike, here & where else, Craig?
		
Click to expand...

Silloth on Saturday 

Time you off at lindrick I'm at 10:40


----------



## 2blue (Mar 10, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Lindrick, it's next Monday.  We need to sort out travel arrangements.
		
Click to expand...

Oooooooh....  yes. I'm in Oakwood area...  what's the best way to do it as we need to make the M1



Wayman said:



			Silloth on Saturday 

Time you off at lindrick I'm at 10:40
		
Click to expand...

Aye you're right, we're with you....  so same time....  amazing


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 10, 2014)

MGL said:



			The draw above assumes LQ and Cherry13 pay final balance. LQ had contacted me to pay by bank rather than paypal and he now has those details so won't be a problem there.

No word back from Cherry 13 for over a week now so if he doesn't pay, he drops out of the fourth group meaning there are 4 x 3 balls.

(me and my son are late drop outs due to a last minute family commitment)
		
Click to expand...

Ah, Completly forgot as had an issue this morning. Will do it 1st thing as I have different bank details then the one I originally paid the Â£12.50 deposit.


----------



## moogie (Mar 11, 2014)

Fellas,
As MGL has had to withdraw
He has asked me to sort out the scorecards for the day ,  collect after the round ,  and compile the results

Ive got some of your handicaps ,  but not all........

So can you all get in touch with those that are missing,  and if any changes to those listed

Thanks


1st	Lump  *6*       Moogie  *9*	     Lincoln Quaker	*10*

2nd	Wayman  *6*	    2Blue   *12*	      Bozza  *20* 

3rd	Kraxx68  ??     Heavy Grebo ??	    Richy	*18*

4th	Kellfire  	??     Khamelion  *17*          Beezerk   *20*	         Cherry13   ??


----------



## 2blue (Mar 11, 2014)

moogie said:



			Fellas,
As MGL has had to withdraw
He has asked me to sort out the scorecards for the day ,  collect after the round ,  and compile the results

Ive got some of your handicaps ,  but not all........

So can you all get in touch with those that are missing,  and if any changes to those listed

Thanks


1st	Lump  *6*       Moogie  *9*	     Lincoln Quaker	*10*

2nd	Wayman  *6*	    2Blue   *12*	      Bozza  *20* 

3rd	Kraxx68  *15*   Heavy Grebo ??	    Richy	*18*

4th	Kellfire  	*15*     Khamelion  *17*          Beezerk   *20*	         Cherry13   ??
		
Click to expand...

Have added Kraxx & Kellfire's from their last meet....   are there really 68 Kraxx's


----------



## MGL (Mar 11, 2014)

Cheers Bri. 

Just for clarity, those that have entered the K of K must have an official handicap to be eligible as per the rules posted before sign up.


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Mine is 24 (23.5)


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Mar 11, 2014)

Well if it's official then I'm off 14.4 (14)

Just for clarity, those that have entered the K of K must have an official handicap to be eligible as per the rules posted before sign up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 11, 2014)

Official is 14.7 for me.


----------



## MGL (Mar 17, 2014)

Just had an email from the course to say that due to the last few weeks of dry weather, they have lifted the trolley ban for those without winter wheels, therefore your ok to use your normal trolleys. I think its still winter rules but Moogster will confirm that on the day.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 17, 2014)

Good stuff


----------



## MGL (Mar 19, 2014)

Guys

I've just had the following email off the booking team this morning at Rockliffe. Personally, I don't think its on to be honest when the booking has been in their system for nearly three months now. Moving it back nearly an hour and then changing the slots to 8 mins suggests slow play and congestion to me. I've moaned to her but not sure what difference it will make. 

Any comments/problems with it?

------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Nick

I do hope you are well.

Due to Sunday being extremely busy we have had to move your tee time from 9.50am to 10.40am.

We have had to allocate more members tee times .

Not all members tee times may be taken so your tee time may move forward.

Also we are going to have 8 minute tees for the day so that you will all be able to tee off quicker.

I do hope this does not cause you any inconvenience we just have to manage the day accordingly.

If you have any further questions please do not hesitate to contact me.

Kind Regards


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 19, 2014)

MGL said:



			Guys

I've just had the following email off the booking team this morning at Rockliffe. Personally, I don't think its on to be honest when the booking has been in their system for nearly three months now. Moving it back nearly an hour and then changing the slots to 8 mins suggests slow play and congestion to me. I've moaned to her but not sure what difference it will make. 

Any comments/problems with it?

------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Nick

I do hope you are well.

Due to Sunday being extremely busy we have had to move your tee time from 9.50am to 10.40am.

We have had to allocate more members tee times .

Not all members tee times may be taken so your tee time may move forward.

Also we are going to have 8 minute tees for the day so that you will all be able to tee off quicker.

I do hope this does not cause you any inconvenience we just have to manage the day accordingly.

If you have any further questions please do not hesitate to contact me.

Kind Regards
		
Click to expand...

What a joke, I guess that its going to be mega busy and will be very slow as 8 mins apart will just make the course congested. To change a booking from 3 months ago a few days before is just poor form from Rockcliffe, On the other hand my missus will be pleased as she can now have a lie in before dropping me off.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 19, 2014)

They're a right bunch. We played in a charity tournament there last year, shotgun start. We kicked off as the only four on a long par 5 with four guys in buggies behind us on a par 3. Obviously, when we'd putted out on the par 5 we were a long way behind the match in front, who had played two shots to the green against our three (or more!). After we'd played 2 holes the Marshall drives up & tells us we've lost ground & the match behind is up our backsides and it was going to be a five hour round! I thought my mate was going to chin him. We got round in about 4 hours, right behind the match in front.


----------



## richy (Mar 19, 2014)

Nicky, would it cause you any issues if certain people didn't want to play not and wanted a refund?


----------



## Wayman (Mar 19, 2014)

richy said:



			Nicky, would it cause you any issues if certain people didn't want to play not and wanted a refund?
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking same CBa with that bull 

Rather go to goswick or something


----------



## MGL (Mar 19, 2014)

I've got a bit of an email war going on with them at the moment!

She just contradicts herself - saying its very busy and they need more members to play first but then says not all of the extra slots have been taken!! So why allocate so many extra slots to members then you div!!!

Anyway, they've offered other dates and free buggies so I've threatened to cancel to see if I can get some money back! 

Stay tuned!


----------



## MGL (Mar 19, 2014)

richy said:



			Nicky, would it cause you any issues if certain people didn't want to play not and wanted a refund?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure yet - let me see what they say over the next hour or so.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 19, 2014)

If possible just get a refund. Don't even want to give them my money now 

Ran by morons!!!


----------



## richy (Mar 19, 2014)

Wayman said:



			If possible just get a refund. Don't even want to give them my money now 

Ran by morons!!!
		
Click to expand...

You tell them Craig!!! Let's show them and play somewhere else, they obviously don't know who they're messing with.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2014)

richy said:



			You tell them Craig!!! Let's show them and play somewhere else, they obviously don't know who they're messing with.
		
Click to expand...

The Maccem Massive giving it large :sbox:


----------



## moogie (Mar 19, 2014)

Well surely
They couldn't refuse a full refund...??
Nobody here has cancelled
They have in actual fact cancelled our "original" booking
Albeit to a new time
Nonetheless it's been altered/cancelled

I feel there is a principle at stake here

They probs took a booking from a group of wealthy golfers who dont wanna play behind a "society" group
They don't wanna upset them
So moved us instead 

The whole thing stinks.......!!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 19, 2014)

Was gonna try and sneak in as a late entrant but...


----------



## bozza (Mar 19, 2014)

By the looks of it whoever has took the booking has messed up, usually on a weekend members do get priority on tee times before 12, so they have took the booking on hoping it won't be busy with members but now it is.

I know the members aren't happy there with the course being busy with visitors over the winter playing for Â£30 and get getting food when they are forking out over Â£2,000 for membership. 

I'd mention it to them that that this has been organised on the GM forum for months now and doesn't reflect well on them changing this at such short notice.

Oh and judging by the forecast it's going to frosty overnight here on Saturday/Sunday so that could push the tee times back even further as they won't open the course until the frost clears of the greens.


----------



## bozza (Mar 19, 2014)

Also of this does get canceld and people wouldn't be able to make the new date would the get a refund?


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 19, 2014)

Brilliant, was looking forward to Sunday, guess we just wait to see what they come back with.


----------



## bozza (Mar 19, 2014)

Also just out of curiosity who gets the final say if this gets cancelled or not? 

Just that it could be a chew on getting somewhere else now and maybe not everyone will be able to make it.

If the majority of the people who are playing in the actual event are ok with it should go ahead i reckon, just see if they will give us complimentary range balls and something like a free pint in the bar after for the inconvenience.


----------



## MGL (Mar 19, 2014)

Latest Update: I got another bland email back from the girl with the email of someone that I could complain to. Unfortunately, I've been out all afternoon since and when I tried to ring him just now he'd gone.

I can ring him tomorrow and see what i can get off them for nowt, but if there is a groundswell of you guys wanting to cancel then I would just look to cancel and get the whole amount refunded. I'm not actually playing in it so I will do whatever you guys want.

Personally, I think it would be too much grief to re-arrange and some people have made travel/hotel arrangements as well. I would suggest that I moan as best I can to get either money back or something for nowt and just leave it at that.


----------



## bozza (Mar 19, 2014)

MGL said:



			Latest Update: I got another bland email back from the girl with the email of someone that I could complain to. Unfortunately, I've been out all afternoon since and when I tried to ring him just now he'd gone.

I can ring him tomorrow and see what i can get off them for nowt, but if there is a groundswell of you guys wanting to cancel then I would just look to cancel and get the whole amount refunded. I'm not actually playing in it so I will do whatever you guys want.

Personally, I think it would be too much grief to re-arrange and some people have made travel/hotel arrangements as well. I would suggest that I moan as best I can to get either money back or something for nowt and just leave it at that.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy still to play in it, end of the day it's only going to be an hour later at worst and yeah it looks like it's going to be busy but so is everywhere on a weekend now with the decent weather starting.

I'd maybe give the pro shop a ring and take it up with them if you get chance, judging by the emails you are getting it sounds like it's just someone from customer services rather than the pro shop who is dealing with it.

I'm sure the wouldn't begrudge complimentary range balls or something similar for the Inconvienence.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't envy you Nicky. I'd rather go ahead with it.

Don't worry, we'll have the last laugh with me Ben Crane-ing it around the final group, holding up their patrons.


----------



## richy (Mar 19, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Don't envy you Nicky. I'd rather go ahead with it.

Don't worry, we'll have the last laugh with me Ben Crane-ing it around the final group, holding up their patrons. 

Click to expand...

Hahahahahaha class


----------



## bozza (Mar 19, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Don't envy you Nicky. I'd rather go ahead with it.

Don't worry, we'll have the last laugh with me Ben Crane-ing it around the final group, holding up their patrons. 

Click to expand...

I'd say you're more of a Kevin Na.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd rather play and than have it rearranged, wor lass has got her weekend arranged around me not being here, so I'd rather play a slow round than get it in the neck from wor lass.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 19, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			I'd rather play and than have it rearranged, wor lass has got her weekend arranged around me not being here, so I'd rather play a slow round than get it in the neck from wor lass.
		
Click to expand...

I have no one, so it makes no odds if it's late or not... hope we get to play


----------



## moogie (Mar 19, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			wor lass has got her weekend arranged around me not being here, so I'd rather play a slow round than get it in the neck from wor lass.
		
Click to expand...



Milkman due round on Sunday AGAIN............


----------



## moogie (Mar 19, 2014)

Kraxx68 said:



			I have no one, so it makes no odds if it's late or not... hope we get to play 

Click to expand...


1  ,  2  ,  3  ........ AaaaaaHhhhhhhh




U DONT KNOW HOW LUCKY YOU ARE

U will get NO sympathy here u lucky singleton

No wonder u can afford a new driver every month ,  and more shoes than Imelda.......!!


----------



## moogie (Mar 19, 2014)

Im happy to play

Just feel they owe us for messing us around

Something........Anything.......


----------



## moogie (Mar 19, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Was gonna try and sneak in as a late entrant but...
		
Click to expand...


Go for it Bri
Youre just what we need
An OLD CODGER    to slow us all down and keep up with the (slow) pace of play Im sure were all expecting.....

Im sure they would squeeze another in
We have 4 tee times
And 3 of those are 3 Balls
Just join the 3rd group
2 x 3s
2 x 4s


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 20, 2014)

I have someone who'd maybe join too if a space was open...


----------



## richy (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not entered into the King of Kings event however I don't think my opinion counts for less, after all I've paid exactly the same as everyone else to play Rockcliffe.

I was up for playing here and happy until they moved the goalposts. Call me stubborn or a man of principles but I don't like being taken for a mug. They obviously don't think much of us if they feel they can just move our tee times even though it's been booked for months. 

If we stand up to them, maybe they'll think twice about doing it to others in future although I doubt that very much. I may be being a little over dramatic but I'd rather give my money to somewhere that values its customers.

But let's see what Nicky comes back with after speaking to them today (I bet he's sick as he isn't even playing)


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2014)

New entrants go in the last group, players who are actually in the KOK move forward :thup:
Being in the last group I'm not exactly overwhelmed by the thought of some stuck up twit moaning every time we stop to look for one of Khamelions balls 
I'm happy to do what ever is decided.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 20, 2014)

richy said:



			I'm not entered into the King of Kings event however I don't think my opinion counts for less, after all I've paid exactly the same as everyone else to play Rockcliffe.

I was up for playing here and happy until they moved the goalposts. Call me stubborn or a man of principles but I don't like being taken for a mug. They obviously don't think much of us if they feel they can just move our tee times even though it's been booked for months. 

If we stand up to them, maybe they'll think twice about doing it to others in future although I doubt that very much. I may be being a little over dramatic but I'd rather give my money to somewhere that values its customers.

But let's see what Nicky comes back with after speaking to them today (I bet he's sick as he isn't even playing)
		
Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same steve


----------



## moogie (Mar 20, 2014)

richy said:



			I'm not entered into the King of Kings event however I don't think my opinion counts for less, after all I've paid exactly the same as everyone else to play Rockcliffe.

I was up for playing here and happy until they moved the goalposts. Call me stubborn or a man of principles but I don't like being taken for a mug. They obviously don't think much of us if they feel they can just move our tee times even though it's been booked for months. 

If we stand up to them, maybe they'll think twice about doing it to others in future although I doubt that very much. I may be being a little over dramatic but I'd rather give my money to somewhere that values its customers.

But let's see what Nicky comes back with after speaking to them today (I bet he's sick as he isn't even playing)
		
Click to expand...



To a degree
I feel the same about most/all you have written

But agree we gotta let Nicky try sort and report back

I certainly cant make any rearranged date , season starts this weekend , and intend to get stuck into home club fixtures this year


----------



## moogie (Mar 20, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			New entrants go in the last group, players who are actually in the KOK move forward :thup:

*Being in the last group I'm not exactly overwhelmed by the thought of some stuck up twit moaning every time we stop to look for one of Khamelions balls * 

I'm happy to do what ever is decided.
		
Click to expand...


NOW.........That IS Funny ....... :rofl:


----------



## moogie (Mar 20, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			I have someone who'd maybe join too if a space was open...
		
Click to expand...



Id drop Nicky a line to enquire
Im sure it would be OK as there are 3 groups of 3 currently
If it were all 4-balls then may well be a better pace of play

Id also agree with what has been said by another
Any  'new'  additions should drop into the last group , then any (re-draw) in current last group moved forward........


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 20, 2014)

moogie said:



			1  ,  2  ,  3  ........ AaaaaaHhhhhhhh




U DONT KNOW HOW LUCKY YOU ARE

U will get NO sympathy here u lucky singleton

No wonder u can afford a new driver every month ,  and more shoes than Imelda.......!! 

Click to expand...

LMAO - haey had the same driver since October now, new record:mmm:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 20, 2014)

moogie said:



			To a degree
I feel the same about most/all you have written

But agree we gotta let Nicky try sort and report back

I certainly cant make any rearranged date , season starts this weekend , and intend to get stuck into home club fixtures this year
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that, My seasons fixtures are all in my diary and to rearranged now would be a right pain. 

Plus I have booked and paid for accommodation for Saturday night so that's going to bug me if we moved the date as well.

I think for the messing around it would be nice if they offered something to keep a customer happy.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 20, 2014)

As the mug who has overall responsibility for running the King Of Kings competition, I'm sorry to hear that you all are getting mucked about a bit.

I understand that having your tee time put back by an hour might inconvenience some of you but hopefully this should not affect anyone's ability to play in the event.

Whilst I am a stickler for good customer service and generally demand a high level of service when I am spending my hard-earned, I would hate to see some kind of organised boycott take place against Rockcliffe as it would impact on the King of Kings competitions as a whole.

I'm hoping that Rockcliffe can understand the impact of their decision and make it up to you.  I would say that any future business from the forum is at risk as scathing reviews do tend to have a big impact around here.

I have sent Nicky an email and hopefully all of this will be resolved today.


----------



## MGL (Mar 20, 2014)

Still trying to get an answer from them but just to be clear - I am only using the threat of cancelling as a bargaining tool to try and get something back from them (free drink, free range balls, etc)

I don't think anyone wants to cancel or re-arrange as it would cause to many problems. 

I would suggest that you plan around the new time and that it goes ahead as normal. Two people seem like they want to pull out (Wayman and Richie) and two people look like they want to play (Hobbit and Kellfires mate) so in terms of that, can you link up directly to sort that out between yourselves - the two stepping in can just pay the guys pulling out, as I don't really want to have to start getting refunds etc from Rockliffe now.

I will update in terms of what I manage to wangle out of them.


----------



## MGL (Mar 20, 2014)

Just come off the phone with one of the Pro's rather than the admin girl.

Back to original tee time of 9.50 with 8 min slots between each group. He's agreed to provide a free basket of range balls and a free drink afterwards.

Happy days!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice one Nicky, I think we all owe you a pint.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 20, 2014)

Good work Nicky 
I'm coming for a game I just like to moan!!!


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 20, 2014)

Sweet, cracking job Nicky, can you come negotiate with wor lass now, she wants to decorate the bedroom and I don't 

I know you're not playing, so thank you very much for arranging this meet, I really appreciate you sorting this out.


----------



## moogie (Mar 20, 2014)

MGL said:



			Just come off the phone with one of the Pro's rather than the admin girl.

Back to original tee time of 9.50 with 8 min slots between each group. He's agreed to provide a free basket of range balls and a free drink afterwards.

Happy days!
		
Click to expand...


YOU DA MAN NICKY......:thup:


----------



## richy (Mar 20, 2014)

So all this carry on has been for nowt and we're back to where we started??? Well that simply isn't good enough. What kind of operation are they running there? I'm not happy 

Only joking, I like Craig, like a moan. 

Well done Nicky for sticking with thi seen though you can't play any more. Bet you were fed up with all the moaners (Craig & Brian)


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 20, 2014)

richy said:



			Bet you were fed up with all the moaners (Craig & Brian)
		
Click to expand...

Which is most unlike them


----------



## moogie (Mar 20, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Which is most unlike them 

Click to expand...



Think YOU will find that was Tongue-in-cheek.........


----------



## bozza (Mar 20, 2014)

Cheers for sorting it out Nicky, can't really  complain at free range balls and a drink. 

Does a bottle of Champagne class as "a drink"


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 20, 2014)

Forecast for Sunday 15-25mph winds about 6 degrees, but looks like the sun will be out.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 20, 2014)

Well done Nicky!


----------



## bozza (Mar 20, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Forecast for Sunday 15-25mph winds about 6 degrees, but looks like the sun will be out.
		
Click to expand...

A bit of wind round there will make it interesting, especially the par 3 5th


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Forecast for Sunday 15-25mph winds about 6 degrees, but looks like the sun will be out.
		
Click to expand...

I'll get my tin hat ready then :fore:


----------



## bozza (Mar 20, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I agree with that, My seasons fixtures are all in my diary and to rearranged now would be a right pain. 

Plus I have booked and paid for accommodation for Saturday night so that's going to bug me if we moved the date as well.

I think for the messing around it would be nice if they offered something to keep a customer happy.
		
Click to expand...

What time you getting up here on Saturday? 

Me and Kellfire are playing my course at 2.00 and your welcome to join us if you fancy a game?


----------



## Wayman (Mar 20, 2014)

bozza said:



			What time you getting up here on Saturday? 

Me and Kellfire are playing my course at 2.00 and your welcome to join us if you fancy a game?
		
Click to expand...

2???
Will yours get round in time


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2014)

bozza said:



			A bit of wind round there will make it interesting, especially the par 3 5th 

Click to expand...

I've just checked out the holes on their website...kin nora 
I'm actually properly $hitting myself about a few holes


----------



## bozza (Mar 20, 2014)

Wayman said:



			2???
Will yours get round in time
		
Click to expand...

Aye easy, it's light till about 6.15.


----------



## bozza (Mar 20, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			I've just checked out the holes on their website...kin nora 
I'm actually properly $hitting myself about a few holes 

Click to expand...

Haha, it's not actually that bad. 

Pretty generous fairways hardly any trees at all but there is plenty of bunkers and a fair bit of water in play. 

The toughest part I find is the greens, they are pretty big and they can tuck the pins in some nasty places.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 20, 2014)

bozza said:



			What time you getting up here on Saturday? 

Me and Kellfire are playing my course at 2.00 and your welcome to join us if you fancy a game?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the offer but I have a medal at 9 at Woodhall so wont get finished till 1 so wont be up to Darlo till later on now. :thup:


----------



## moogie (Mar 20, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers for the offer but I have a medal at 9 at Woodhall so wont get finished till 1 so wont be up to Darlo till later on now. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


With some new irons......???


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 20, 2014)

moogie said:



			With some new irons......???
		
Click to expand...

I wish  2 weeks away I was told :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 20, 2014)

But I wanted to play later...

Sorry guys. I've just broached the subject with my domestic director... I'm away from Sunday nightr again, and if I play in this it will be ashort journey to the local hospital instead of northern Germany.


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 20, 2014)

Looking forward to this now, just gutted it aint the weather we had last week.


----------



## richy (Mar 20, 2014)

Any idea what tee's we'll be playing off?


----------



## bozza (Mar 20, 2014)

richy said:



			Any idea what tee's we'll be playing off?
		
Click to expand...

I would presume the yellows, could be a little too much off the whites, especially if it's windy.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 20, 2014)

bozza said:



			I would presume the yellows, could be a little too much off the whites, especially if it's windy.
		
Click to expand...

Wimps


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 20, 2014)

looking at the shot saver the yellow may be a little short especially as this is supposed to be a competition, the blacks are probably a touch to far, the pros tees are defo out of our league, but the whites are good.

For example the 13th par 5


----------



## moogie (Mar 21, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			looking at the shot saver the yellow may be a little short especially as this is supposed to be a competition, the blacks are probably a touch to far, the pros tees are defo out of our league, but the whites are good.

For example the 13th par 5






Click to expand...





Thats a MISPRINT

The yellows on 13th are 491yds and NOT 419yds as depicted above

Thought u would have realised that , as its stated as a Par 5............


----------



## moogie (Mar 21, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			looking at the shot saver*the yellow may be a little short especially as this is supposed to be a competition,* the blacks are probably a touch to far, the pros tees are defo out of our league, but the whites are good.
		
Click to expand...


The YELLOWS at this course actually measure 6441yds

The WHITES at YOUR HOME COURSE measure 5969yds ( Crombie Course ) 

So I am confused  
Rockcliffe yellows are short , yet are 500yds longer than YOUR Whites.....
What does this make YOUR course.....??


I believe BOZZA has already mentioned somewhere
At this time of year at Rockcliffe ,  the full course isnt always laid out
If we play Yellows ,  which we will be ,  on some holes we may well be teeing off from the whites 
With the Yellows & Whites sharing the same tee

Believe you me ,  even off the Yellows this course will test you out


----------



## bozza (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah this time of year the actual tee markers get moved around to protect tees, so some of the yellows could be pushed forward on to the red tee boxes or pushed back on to the white or in some cases there has been the odd yellow tee marker actually on the black tee box. 

Even off the ladies tees it's still 5812 yards so even off them it's still not that short a course. 

If it had been summer and warm I would have maybe agreed to play it off the whites but this time of year it could just end up being a slog and no fun at all.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 21, 2014)

To be honest dave it doesn't look that short to me 
Must be expecting to shoot under handicap if its that short ........ We will see


----------



## richy (Mar 21, 2014)

What format are we playing?


----------



## bozza (Mar 21, 2014)

richy said:



			What format are we playing?
		
Click to expand...

The people that are playing in the King of Kings are playing medal, I'm guessing whoever else isn't actually entered can play whatever format.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks as though I've missed a bit.....  must have nodded off. Anyway well done Ricky...  good man....  see the rest of youse Sunday:whoo:


----------



## richy (Mar 21, 2014)

bozza said:



			The people that are playing in the King of Kings are playing medal, I'm guessing whoever else isn't actually entered can play whatever format.
		
Click to expand...

Surely everybody needs to play the same format regardless of king of kings  


I'm fine with stroke play. It's what I normally play anyway.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 21, 2014)

MGL said:



			Just come off the phone with one of the Pro's rather than the admin girl.

Back to original tee time of 9.50 with 8 min slots between each group. He's agreed to provide a free basket of range balls and a free drink afterwards.

Happy days!
		
Click to expand...

Awesome Nicky, can't wait to play even with this dam man-flu I've picked up form nowhere...


----------



## bozza (Mar 21, 2014)

Just a few tips etc for people that ain't been before. 

They have a bag drop off area right outside the clubhouse, so you can drive down your clubs/shoes off etc then drive back up to the car park to park your car. 

No golf shoes in the clubhouse where you have your bacon sandwich/coffee but there's a spike bar for after the round to have a sherbet or 2. 

On the subject of drinks, it's not cheap! Don't expect much change from Â£4 for a pint, also it's not cheap in the pro shop so if you need stuff like balls/Mars bar or a drink get it before you come. 

If you are wanting to use the range if get there in good time, the range is near the 10th tee so it's a little bit of a walk back to the 1st tee. It's a good range with a nice short game practice area. 

The par 3 5th is a call up hole, with it being a island green you have to walk round the lake to get to the green, so if there's a group ready on the tee behind let them play there shots then putt out while they walk round. 

There's also a drop area to the left of the 5th green so if you chunk it into the water you have the option of going to the drop area which is near the path onto the green. 

The rough can be pretty bad in places, I'd suggest if you have any doubt about finding your ball I'd hit a provisional as they can just bury themselves. 

That's all I can think of now, if you want to know anything else give me a shout.


----------



## richy (Mar 21, 2014)

bozza said:



			Just a few tips etc for people that ain't been before. 

They have a bag drop off area right outside the clubhouse, so you can drive down your clubs/shoes off etc then drive back up to the car park to park your car. 

No golf shoes in the clubhouse where you have your bacon sandwich/coffee but there's a spike bar for after the round to have a sherbet or 2. 

On the subject of drinks, it's not cheap! Don't expect much change from Â£4 for a pint, also it's not cheap in the pro shop so if you need stuff like balls/Mars bar or a drink get it before you come. 

If you are wanting to use the range if get there in good time, the range is near the 10th tee so it's a little bit of a walk back to the 1st tee. It's a good range with a nice short game practice area. 

The par 3 5th is a call up hole, with it being a island green you have to walk round the lake to get to the green, so if there's a group ready on the tee behind let them play there shots then putt out while they walk round. 

There's also a drop area to the left of the 5th green so if you chunk it into the water you have the option of going to the drop area which is near the path onto the green. 

The rough can be pretty bad in places, I'd suggest if you have any doubt about finding your ball I'd hit a provisional as they can just bury themselves. 

That's all I can think of now, if you want to know anything else give me a shout.
		
Click to expand...

Do they still clean your clubs and shoes after you've played?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 21, 2014)

richy said:



			Do they still clean your clubs and shoes after you've played?
		
Click to expand...

Oh on that note maybe they can clean them before hand to 

Nice post Bozza, thanks for the heads up :thup:


----------



## richy (Mar 21, 2014)

Kraxx68 said:



			Oh on that note maybe they can clean them before hand to 

Nice post Bozza, thanks for the heads up :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well I've got a few pairs that could do with the once over so was just gonna bring them all down


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, trolley's not been cleaned for a bit to 

Talking of trolley's do we know if it knobbly tires or back to normal?


----------



## richy (Mar 21, 2014)

Think because of the dry weather we've had it's back to normal


----------



## bozza (Mar 21, 2014)

richy said:



			Do they still clean your clubs and shoes after you've played?
		
Click to expand...

Aye they do.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 21, 2014)

With there being a bag drop off, do you have to use the locker rooms to change your shoes? As in it's not allowed in the car park, or is getting kitted up okay in the car park?


----------



## bozza (Mar 21, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			With there being a bag drop off, do you have to use the locker rooms to change your shoes? As in it's not allowed in the car park, or is getting kitted up okay in the car park?
		
Click to expand...

Nah it's fine changing your shoes etc in the car park, it's a posh place but it's not stuck up at all. 

I just find it handy leaving my shoes in the locker room so I can change into after the round.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 21, 2014)

bozza said:



			Just a few tips etc for people that ain't been before. 

They have a bag drop off area right outside the clubhouse, so you can drive down your clubs/shoes off etc then drive back up to the car park to park your car. 

No golf shoes in the clubhouse where you have your bacon sandwich/coffee but there's a spike bar for after the round to have a sherbet or 2. 

On the subject of drinks, it's not cheap! Don't expect much change from Â£4 for a pint, also it's not cheap in the pro shop so if you need stuff like balls/Mars bar or a drink get it before you come. 

If you are wanting to use the range if get there in good time, the range is near the 10th tee so it's a little bit of a walk back to the 1st tee. It's a good range with a nice short game practice area. 

The par 3 5th is a call up hole, with it being a island green you have to walk round the lake to get to the green, so if there's a group ready on the tee behind let them play there shots then putt out while they walk round. 

There's also a drop area to the left of the 5th green so if you chunk it into the water you have the option of going to the drop area which is near the path onto the green. 

The rough can be pretty bad in places, I'd suggest if you have any doubt about finding your ball I'd hit a provisional as they can just bury themselves. 

That's all I can think of now, if you want to know anything else give me a shout.
		
Click to expand...


Christ are you part of the membership sales team


----------



## bozza (Mar 21, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Christ are you part of the membership sales team
		
Click to expand...

Haha nah, just played there quite a lot so thought I'd pass on some info to help people that ain't been before. 

If I was part of the sales team I wouldn't be mentioning that the drinks and the pro shop cost a fortune! Ha.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 21, 2014)

richy said:



			Surely everybody needs to play the same format regardless of king of kings  


I'm fine with stroke play. It's what I normally play anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Stableford is also stroke play...


----------



## richy (Mar 22, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Stableford is also stroke play...
		
Click to expand...

Come again?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 22, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Stableford is also stroke play...
		
Click to expand...




richy said:



			Come again?
		
Click to expand...

Stableford is a strokeplay competition in which you are 'awarded' points for the number of strokes taken to get the ball in the hole.


----------



## richy (Mar 22, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Stableford is a strokeplay competition in which you are 'awarded' points for the number of strokes taken to get the ball in the hole.
		
Click to expand...

I knew that and mark knew I knew that. He also knew what I meant by my other post. He was just trying to be pedantic, which is most unlike him.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 22, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Stableford is also stroke play...
		
Click to expand...




richy said:



			Come again?
		
Click to expand...




richy said:



			I knew that and mark knew I knew that. He also knew what I meant by my other post. He was just trying to be pedantic, which is most unlike him.
		
Click to expand...

But I didn't know that you knew that Mark knew that you knew.... if you know what I mean...


----------



## bozza (Mar 22, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			But I didn't know that you knew that Mark knew that you knew.... if you know what I mean...

Click to expand...

His name is spelt Marc not Mark, I thought you knew that!?


----------



## richy (Mar 22, 2014)

bozza said:



			His name is spelt Marc not Mark, I thought you knew that!? 

Click to expand...

I thought it was spelt mark because it was short for skidmark


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 22, 2014)

richy said:



			I thought it was spelt mark because it was short for skidmark
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't go quick enough for skidmarks...


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 22, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			But I didn't know that you knew that Mark knew that you knew.... if you know what I mean...

Click to expand...

http://youtu.be/fWOZpvCknGw


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 22, 2014)

Good warm up with Marc there, just about managed a quick nine holes at the local par 3 course before it got dark. Teed off at 2pm so made good time.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 22, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Good warm up with Marc there, just about managed a quick nine holes at the local par 3 course before it got dark. Teed off at 2pm so made good time.
		
Click to expand...

Well done


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 22, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Well done
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Played through a few groups, we were so quick.


----------



## bozza (Mar 22, 2014)

What time is everyone heading up tomorrow? 

Think me and Marc are heading up for about 8.30. 

I need to practice my short game after today's round.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 23, 2014)

Picking Stu up around 8 so will probably get there around 8:45 to 9 ish.

Working at the minute, forgot about the golf today, saying today as it's now 00:38hrs on Sunday morning, hope I get finished soon, else I'll be knackered.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 23, 2014)

02:!5 and still working, not happy.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 23, 2014)

Still up, gonna need pro plus, red bull and espresso's to keep me going later.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 23, 2014)

Safe journeys to all 
Me and beezerk getting there for 8:30ish

Times bacon butties???


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful sunny start in Monte Darlo. Hopefully a theme for the day and the forecast rain showers don't hit.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 23, 2014)

Aiming for 9-ish...... on the first hole


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 23, 2014)

Good luck all.have a great day,enjoy


----------



## bozza (Mar 23, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Safe journeys to all 
Me and beezerk getting there for 8:30ish

Times bacon butties???
		
Click to expand...

Not sure there's a set time, normally you just order them in the club house when you get there.


----------



## bozza (Mar 23, 2014)

Cracking day, some interesting weather at times, didn't know if I should get the sun cream out or the thermals. 

Thanks to Nicky and Moogie for sorting it all and well done to Adam (Cherry13) on the win.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 23, 2014)

thanks to nicky for sorting day out
also moogie for stepping in

Good day enjoyed it!
well done to adam for winning (bandit!!!)
Good course with some nice holes 
and some nice barmaids


----------



## Lump (Mar 23, 2014)

Wayman said:



			â€¦.
and some nice barmaids 

Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one to notice this. (There was a brunette that was WOW)

Another course ticked off the list, even if my game is an utter mess currently.
I have to be one of the worst 6 handicapper off the tee.

A big thanks to all involved.


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 23, 2014)

Wayman said:



			thanks to nicky for sorting day out
also moogie for stepping in

Good day enjoyed it!
well done to adam for winning (bandit!!!)
Good course with some nice holes 
and some nice barmaids 

Click to expand...

Haha, cheers mate cracking day with some interesting weather.   Pretty sure we got all four seasons in one round.

You'll all be pleased to know the gods did conspire against me tho and I had a near on flat tire when got back to the car. (Guess I did hit that squirrel on the way down) 

Big thanks to Nicky and Moogie for arranging, would love to play that place in blazing sunshine. 

PS, Ill try to do yous proud, haha.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 23, 2014)

To repeat what Wayman and Bozza wrote, thanks to Nicky and Moogie for sorting today. 

A nice course for which I couldn't even start to comprehend what would be required to play off the gold tees. 

And congrats to Adam for winning.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 23, 2014)

Can I request that kraxx and Richy aren't in front of my group next time?


----------



## moogie (Mar 23, 2014)

Well...........What can I say.....
That was a bit Brutal at times
Day started off fine and thought we were in for a good un.......but wind got up,  we had rain,  we had Hail Stones,  then afterwards,  on the terrace,  Glorious Sunshine..........We had it ALL.....!!

Firstly Id just like to say,  it was nice to see a few new faces today
Met Glyn  aka  Lincoln Quaker at Silloth the other week,  but 1st time played together
Also,  James aka Lump ,  1st time in our company
Pleasure to play with you both
Good Company,  Good Craic,  Good Laughs,  and even the odd bit of Good Golf...:thup:

Next,  CONGRATULATIONS to Cherry13   :clap:   The NORTH EAST King of Kings WINNER
With a Nett 72
WELL DONE  and Good Luck in the Finals

Joint 2nd were Bozza and Lincoln Quaker with  Nett  74
Bozza actually recording an 8 and a 10 on his card......!!!.......then later confessing on the terrace to a ''FRESH AIR''  Shot too......!!
Glyn had 1 bad hole on 16 too ( 8 )  or things might have been tighter

2 good rounds recorded by 2 guys not entered in K of K
Bri  --  HOBBIT  --  The Old Codger --  78 - 5 - 73........although cried on about poor putting
and
Craig  --  WAYMAN  --  79 - 6 - 73
Both very good efforts in testing conditions  :clap:

A good day at a Very Good Venue
The Service as always there,  is Top Class
Highly recommend to those that have not played it before


Im off now to find a Par 3 course to join.......seems to be my only strength right now


----------



## moogie (Mar 23, 2014)

Lump said:



			Glad I'm not the only one to notice this. (There was a brunette that was WOW)

Another course ticked off the list, even if my game is an utter mess currently.
I have to be one of the worst 6 handicapper off the tee.

A big thanks to all involved.
		
Click to expand...


James
You are Defo doing yourself an injustice mate
You are most certainly NOT the worst 6 Handicapper in any dept of your game
Its obvious you can play a bit and get it out there
Im sure the Lessons will pay off............Very Soon..........:thup:


----------



## moogie (Mar 23, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			To repeat what Wayman and Bozza wrote, thanks to Nicky and Moogie for sorting today. 

*A nice course for which I couldn't even start to comprehend what would be required to play off the gold tees.*

And congrats to Adam for winning.
		
Click to expand...


It would just be INSANE off the Gold Tees
Or the Black Tees for ME actually

Do YOU still think it was ''TOO SHORT''  for a Comp then,  after playing today....

Cos NOBODY in MY group did


----------



## moogie (Mar 23, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Can I request that kraxx and Richy aren't in front of my group next time? 

Click to expand...


Too Much Talking I reckon
Proper Gas Bags them 2


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks all for a top day out, weather was very odd at times. Really enjoyed the course.

Great company with Moogie and Lump, some golf really good some golf really 

The treble and double at 16 and 17 really destroyed a potentially tidy card.

 Think the course was a touch short at 6500 yards, I told you Moogie we should have been on the gold tees :rofl:


----------



## moogie (Mar 23, 2014)

I nearly forgot
Anybody visiting and playing Rockcliffe
Be sure ,  afterwards ,  to order a 'Basket of Chips'

Amazing

I believe My Son got 7 Big Fat Chips ,  in a little chip fryer basket  ,  for  Â£3.50
Or  50p  per Chip.....!!!   

He did say they were nice though


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 23, 2014)

moogie said:



			I nearly forgot
Anybody visiting and playing Rockcliffe
Be sure ,  afterwards ,  to order a 'Basket of Chips'

Amazing

I believe My Son got 7 Big Fat Chips ,  in a little chip fryer basket  ,  for  Â£3.50
Or  50p  per Chip.....!!!   

He did say they were nice though
		
Click to expand...

Should have got the Bacon and Egg butty


----------



## moogie (Mar 23, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Should have got the Bacon and Egg butty 

Click to expand...


Ha Ha
That Day
Your Face
PRICELESS........!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 23, 2014)

moogie said:



			Im off now to find a Par 3 course to join.......seems to be my only strength right now 

Click to expand...

Maybe if you could knock under the windmill and into the clown's mouth...

Really enjoyed the company and the day... need to take a little rust off my short game. Great credit to Adam, especially after 3 visits to the water on the par 4 4th.

Many thanks to Nicky and Brian for organising and allowing my late entry to the day.


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe if you could knock under the windmill and into the clown's mouth...

Really enjoyed the company and the day... need to take a little rust off my short game. Great credit to Adam, especially after 3 visits to the water on the par 4 4th.

Many thanks to Nicky and Brian for organising and allowing my late entry to the day.
		
Click to expand...

Thinning one into the fence post then watching it roll past my feet was a particular highlight for me....


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 23, 2014)

Cherry13 said:



			Thinning one into the fence post then watching it roll past my feet was a particular highlight for me....
		
Click to expand...

And me.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 23, 2014)

Cherry13 said:



			Thinning one into the fence post then watching it roll past my feet was a particular highlight for me....
		
Click to expand...

I was laughing my head off watching you from the 5th green


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 23, 2014)

Cherry13 said:



			Thinning one into the fence post then watching it roll past my feet was a particular highlight for me....
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			And me. 

Click to expand...

I think the words that came out as I stood next to Bri were "That's unbelievable"


----------



## richy (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah thanks to Nicky for arranging  and Brian for sorting on the day (and the free lift )

I was going to post that I really enjoyed the day even though the golf was poor. That was until I arrived home to find my 6 iron hadn't been cleaned. Really put a downer on what was a enjoyable meet.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 24, 2014)

Great days golf despite me playing utter tripe, it's about the crack for me...thankfully 
Well done to the winner Adam, felt sorry for Bozza though, he played some really nice stuff and got unlucky on a couple of holes.


----------



## moogie (Mar 24, 2014)

richy said:



			Yeah thanks to Nicky for arranging  and Brian for sorting on the day (and the free lift )

I was going to post that I really enjoyed the day even though the golf was poor. That was until I arrived home to find my 6 iron hadn't been cleaned. Really put a downer on what was a enjoyable meet.
		
Click to expand...



I shall contact Rockcliffe Hall immediately about the "sloppy" service with regards to the uncleaned 6 iron
That really is shocking to hear
I expect nothing less than a free weekend stay in the hotel for 2,  with food and wine,  obviously.......as compensation
I'm on the case :thup:


----------



## bozza (Mar 24, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Great days golf despite me playing utter tripe, it's about the crack for me...thankfully 
Well done to the winner Adam, felt sorry for Bozza though, he played some really nice stuff and got unlucky on a couple of holes.
		
Click to expand...


I also played some shockers! 2 shanks, 4 shots to get out of a bunker and a air shot on the 3rd. 

You were unlucky mate, plugged under the lip of that greenside bunker on the 1st wasn't the nicest of starts.


----------

